# Favorite 2007s



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Of what you've tried of 2007 production, what do you feel is good now? What do you feel is gonna be great in a few years?


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Munkey said:


> Of what you've tried of 2007 production, what do you feel is good now? What do you feel is gonna be great in a few years?


monte 4 reserva
por larranaga magnificos
edmundo dantes conde 109


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

My opinion of '07 Goodies

On the cheap end of the spectrum of 07:

RYJ Mille fleurs (sweet goodness)
Monti #4 (have matured well with just 6 mos of age...smoking great)

Little more pricy end:

PsD4 (strong but really really yummy)
Partagas Culebra (unreal)
H upman Sir Winston (suprisingly (to me) good fresh)
Cohiba siglo II Tube (love them will all my heart)

Just to name a few that I remember being good 07's.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

ucmba said:


> monte 4 reserva
> por larranaga magnificos
> edmundo dantes conde 109


I really liked the Edmuno Dantes conde 109's ... I'm not so sure what everyone else thought of them.... definitly will get better with some age but I thought it was different and yummy.

I only smoked the one I was gifted though, so....


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I have very limited experience, but:

Party Shorts
Trini Reyes


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Im going to have to say the Montecristo Petit Edmundos- PSD4- Bolivar PC's- and many many more.


----------



## ehdg (Jan 27, 2006)

ucmba said:


> monte 4 reserva
> por larranaga magnificos
> edmundo dantes conde 109


Ron good to see you posting. Hope all is going well for you!! Btw that's some list there!! :dr


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe is smoking unbelievably
The RASS is also smoking superbly

Of the 2 I would guess that the RASS will age better, I only say that because I find it hard to believe that the El Principe could get better.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Bolivar Gold Medal.
Really.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

The RASS is smoking insane right now and I'm trying to put half a box away but its not looking good, so I might have to buy another box to age.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I've really enjoyed '07 Monte #3's and H. Upmann Mag 46's.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

My faves from 2007:

BGM's
Monte Especiales No.2
Party Serie du Conn No.2
Trini Ingenios
Punch RS No.11
JL Sel No.1


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Boli PC's top my list...maybe PSD4's in second.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

MONTE # 2
SAN CRISTOBAL LA PUNTA

I thought these 07 production smoked very well in fresh.
They are only getting better


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

ucmba said:


> monte 4 reserva
> por larranaga magnificos
> edmundo dantes conde 109


:tpd:

Yes! 100% agree. I'd also throw-in the Bolivar Gold Medals so that we have at least one "regular production" cigar on the list. IMHO, the Monte 4 Reservas will become all-time classics in a decade or two. Same with the PL Magnificos (I finally smoked one and thought it was wonderful). The EDs will need a lot of time to come around, but they show promise.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Hmmm, I'd have to say the following:
PSD4's rock!
El Principes 
RyJ Churchill Tubos are pretty darn good too.
Those friggin awesome RA Selection Reserva was awesome as well as the Robaina one! mmmmmm drool drool drool


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

07 Boli RC's are very good. Taste like they are 2 or 3 years old already.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Cheap: Trini Reyes

Less cheap: Boli Gold Medals

Not cheap: Monte #4 Reserva 


Those Monte Reservas are truly amazing smokes. If only they didn't cost my right arm and left shut-yo-mouth for a box.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Haven't had too many vitolas from 07's but it seems like a great year overall. The ones I have had smoked very well.

The best have been

Monte 4
PLPC


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

ehdg said:


> Ron good to see you posting. Hope all is going well for you!! Btw that's some list there!! :dr


good to see you too!!!!!!!!!!!!! smoke em!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

It's nice to see you all talking about cigars that aren't all aged. hehe Anyone else want to give their :2?


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I am standing by my top two at this point The El Principe and the RASS

Had an El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme yesterday and it needs some age so I wouldn't go that route.

For secondaries that are smoking great as well

Punch Petite Punch (a powerhouse of flavour in a little smoke)
The Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure #2 is smoking well as well (although I am not going to smoke anymore as I am aging them..........doesn't mean they are not good though)

The Romeo y Julietta Short Churchills are not good in my opinion at all in fact I would say mine are still in that "sick" period..........they will age just fine though


Just my :2 for what it is worth


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

The 07 Boli PC's were incredible.

Yes, I said "were".

Went through that cab like a bowl of jelly beans.

Need more.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Tried a HDM Double Corona Fresh right out of the box that was simply awesome. Also had one of my BBF from a SLB that was fantastic.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Smoked an 07 Sancho Panza Beli tonight and it was really good. Favorite 07 right now. Until I smoke a Siglo II Tubo, but for now it is the SP Beli.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Trinidad Ingenios are top of my list
Bolivar GM was good but I didn't find it great

Based on what I've read, I'm looking forward to trying a Monte ED


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The H.Upmann Connoisseur #1's are an excellent and often overlooked smoke, and the 07 crop is coming along just fine. :tu

And I also must agree that the Cohiba Sig II tubes are tasty as heck!


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

Royal Coronas!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

ucmba said:


> monte 4 reserva
> por larranaga magnificos
> edmundo dantes conde 109





ehdg said:


> Ron good to see you posting. Hope all is going well for you!! Btw that's some list there!! :dr


good to see both you posting here...

i like the 
edmundo dantes conde 109
mag 46
slr dc
hoyo epi2
party connie #1-3


----------



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Without a doubt, Montecristo #2! I"ve been buying so many boxes of these lately and won't stop until all of the early 07's are depleted!

Bolivar corona extra's are absolutely fabulous too.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Favorite cubano of 07 
- H uppman mag 46's they were absolutely fantastic this year

Favorite NC of 07
- Cabaiguan Guapo thought these were fantastic


- thought the BGM's were still a little young, partagas culebras were unique but also still very young. Both have nice potential. It will be interesting to see how the cohiba maddies from this year are smoking in 5 years too.:2

For 08 look out for the Tat black for NC's and who knows for cubanos. Should be interesting.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

RASS
PL Montecarlos
Boli GM's and RC's
PSD4

:dr


----------



## MaytagMan (Mar 17, 2008)

I have really enjoyed '07:

La Fuerzas
Famosos
PLPC
Petit Edmundos
RASS


----------

